# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Ummm - people editing others posts???

## Warrior

Explain this one...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Spoon

yup warrior i posted same problem. i guess the boards are still pretty messed up and some of the bugs still persist. i wouldnt worry :Smilie:

----------


## Warrior

> yup warrior i posted same problem. i guess the boards are still pretty messed up and some of the bugs still persist. i wouldnt worry


I need your avatar to hold me and reassure me everything will be okay... over and over... and over  :Cry:

----------


## Spoon

> I need your avatar to hold me and reassure me everything will be okay... over and over... and over



she's still barely legal bro, shel be available in video soon.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kmannnnnnn

im having the same problem

----------


## kmannnnnnn

> she's still barely legal bro, shel be available in video soon.


you from bad dog here eat this ****TTTTTTTTDEATH TO YO underscore who typed that in HELLS ANGELS RULE, you have ****ed with the wrong person{tracking)

----------


## Spoon

> you from bad dog here eat this ****TTTTTTTTDEATH TO YO underscore who typed that in HELLS ANGELS RULE, you have ****ed with the wrong person{tracking)


what the hell are yo talking about?

----------


## Warrior

Ummm...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Spoon

> Ummm...


someones been doing too much crack  :Cool:

----------


## powerlifter

> you from bad dog here eat this ****TTTTTTTTDEATH TO YO underscore who typed that in HELLS ANGELS RULE, you have ****ed with the wrong person{tracking)


Yeah and he is only suspended !!  :Don't know:

----------


## motoxxxguy

That's probably the worst post I've ever read here! What the hell is wrong with these people?

-moto

----------


## Warrior

> I need your avatar to hold me and reassure me everything will be okay... over and over... and over


 :EEK!:  FOR THE RECORD: *SPOON CHANGED HIS AVATAR*!! It was a really hot chick before... I swear  :Cool:

----------


## Spoon

> FOR THE RECORD: *SPOON CHANGED HIS AVATAR*!! It was a really hot chick before... I swear



its cool bro, our little secret, anyway j/k  :Cool:

----------


## Warrior

> its cool bro, our little secret, anyway j/k


Changed it again eh?

----------


## Spoon

> Changed it again eh?



yeah man i think il keep it simple and use on of my babies!

----------


## floyd_turbo

> you from bad dog here eat this ****TTTTTTTTDEATH TO YO underscore who typed that in HELLS ANGELS RULE, you have ****ed with the wrong person{tracking)


are you white????? not to be racist or anything but a very relevant question....

----------


## Spoon

> are you white????? not to be racist or anything but a very relevant question....



i dont know about that but he's defintely a hells angels wannabe!

----------


## powerlifter

> That's probably the worst post I've ever read here! What the hell is wrong with these people?
> 
> -moto



I think we should have to pass an IQ Test in order to post - whadda you think Moto

----------

